# Como funciona una servo válvula



## neko (Sep 7, 2006)

Deseo  saber todo acerca de una servo válvula ayúdenme a  obtener esta información.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

En lo que respecta a la alimentación, la servo válvula es un solenoide, el cual tiene una resistencia propia y circula una corriente de acuerdo a la tensión de trabajo, por lo tanto hace falta saber estos datos, para poder elegir los componentes.


----------

